
Ultra High Speed camera records light beam in motion - herodotus
https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.09308
======
gnabgib
Title: Superluminal Motion-Assisted 4-Dimensional Light-in-Flight Imaging

The video is also listed as Supplementary_Video_2.avi[1] on arXiv.org

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/src/2007.09308v1/anc/Supplementary_Video_2...](https://arxiv.org/src/2007.09308v1/anc/Supplementary_Video_2.avi)

------
herodotus
Here is the video:
[https://youtu.be/P1vBjRG_nqM](https://youtu.be/P1vBjRG_nqM)

